# Enel vs Rob Lucci



## Orca (Nov 30, 2013)

Location: Green bit.
Distance: 60m
Mindset: IC
Restrictions: Logia intangibility.


----------



## Meigo (Nov 30, 2013)

Lucci takes this.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 30, 2013)

Enel still wins imo. Lucci's saving grace is the storm leg, although quite frankly with the greatest CoO feats in the manga, you'd think Enel could dodge or counter them. And I don't see Lucci tanking a 200 million volt attack or standing up to this:


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2013)

Why the fuck everyone says that Enel has " great " Kenbushoku Haki ? He doesn't . He has actually one of the worst reaction times, the only thing he has in the KH is range . Enel was beat by Luffy Pre Gears, Lucci being able to land a hit would trash Enel easily with one to two punches while in leopard form .


----------



## Doma (Nov 30, 2013)

As long as Lucci doesn't give Enel any time to counter-attack, then Lucci wipes the floor with him. Enel was obviously weaker than base Luffy but was giving him a fight solely because Luffy had trouble hitting him. Lucci is a good deal stronger and so much faster that he won't have any problem at all hitting enel.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 30, 2013)

OBDNewbie said:


> Why the fuck everyone says that Enel has " great " Kenbushoku Haki ? He doesn't . He has actually one of the worst reaction times, the only thing he has in the KH is range . Enel was beat by Luffy Pre Gears, Lucci being able to land a hit would trash Enel easily with one to two punches while in leopard form .



You serious? He used his lightning ability to enhance his CoO's range and was effortlessly dodging Luffy until Luffy decided to rebound all his attacks and finally managed to hit him.


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 30, 2013)

Rob wins handily. Enel can predict soru but he can't do shit when he gets hit. COO is the ability to for see some thing. Not the ability to dodge it. Enel gets a shigan to the throat.


----------



## Smooth Bear (Nov 30, 2013)

OBDNewbie said:


> Why the fuck everyone says that Enel has " great " Kenbushoku Haki ? He doesn't . He has actually one of the worst reaction times, the only thing he has in the KH is range . Enel was beat by Luffy Pre Gears, Lucci being able to land a hit would trash Enel easily with one to two punches while in leopard form .


Enel has great kenbunshoku haki but bad reactions. 
 He will know a punch is coming but he can't dodge it, because it's too fast.  


The distance is in Enels advantage, because Lucci can't blitz him with this kinda distance (I don't remember Lucci ever using soru to cross 60 meters). He would need a few sorus before Enel is dead. If Enel can luse some of his huge AOE attacks before that he has a chance to win this. 
Still giving this fight to Lucci.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 30, 2013)

Lucci takes this. Inb4RobLucciRapes.


Smooth Bear said:


> Enel has great kenbunshoku haki but bad reactions.
> He will know a punch is coming but he can't dodge it, because it's too fast.
> 
> 
> ...


...Panda? Is that you?!


----------



## Smooth Bear (Nov 30, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> ...Panda? Is that you?!



Yeah, it's me.


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2013)

Lucci one shots. 

gg Enel. 

There is no other out come to this.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Nov 30, 2013)

RapeLucciRobs


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 30, 2013)

Enel wins this.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Nov 30, 2013)

If Lucci closes the gap between their distance, and before Enel utilizes any of his lightning based attack's, Lucci should take this, although, if the latter is on the defensive rather than the offensive, we wouldn't know how his "Haki" would shelter him against "Enel's" "Lightning," which, as we all know, was powerful enough to "Destroy" a good volume of rock's and would incapacitate Lucci given that the latter has no immunity to lightning. Roughly millions and millions of volts. Now I'm not trying to imply that the rock wall "Enel" destroyed is much more dense/durable than "Lucci's" tekkai, albeit, it has to be taken into consideration. In short, mastery of Tekkai may offer some resistance, though, to what degree does it shelter you from an opponent that can easily spam limitless amounts of "Lightning" ?

If Enel's lightning based attack's, he can quickly counterattack with a "Shigan" to the head.

Enel was able to "match" Zoro in battle (He stopped an attack from "Sandai Kitetsu" by using his staff), that's no small task because Zoro possesses Super-Human Strength. He also demonstrated impressive durability by withstanding many attacks from Luffy who also possesses "Super-Human" Strength too. While Enel's greatest source of power is his Mantra and his Logia Devil Fruit (that amplifies it) he wasn't someone who "just possessed the ability" as Crocodile made a point to Luffy. Enel's physical abilities aren't not to be taken lightly, albeit he is nothing compared to Virgo, the gap in their strength is far too wide.

People have to remember that the only reason Luffy beat "Enel" was due to the fact that of having an immunity to most of Enel's lightning attacks, and was even able to strike Enel, thanks to his rubber powers. If it weren't for the aforementioned person's immunity, he would've ended up like "Kamakiri".

Let's look back at the fight between Enel and Luffy... what exactly happened? how did Luffy defeat Enel? The explanation of Eichiro Oda was that "rubber" is an "insulator" of "electricity" which renders Enel's attacks useless... As far as I remember, the explanation ended there. But let's look at it in a different way... how the did Luffy get to hold/punch/kick Enel? He's made of rubber, but so what? That doesn't give him the ability to "touch" lightning. In terms of Crocodile, I understand that any form of "liquid" will solidify sand... this is understandable and therefore logical... but in Enel's case, Luffy was able to "attack" Enel without even obtaining Haki... I wanted to add that being rubber just doesn't justify his win. Given the circumstances, we can't drag too much real physics into one piece, instead of focusing more about the logic in our world, focusing the logic in the Anime world seems more than plausible.

Honestly, it can go either way, but Lucci topples "Enel" due to having an advantage on physical strength and defense. Concerning speed, it is debatable, and it would certainly seem like someone who has a lightning devil fruit should be faster, but it isn't the case. Point is, I want to avoid harsh judgements such as saying: "Enel moves at the speed of lightning" which wouldn't be applicable for the obvious.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

If Lucci just sits there and tries to tank all the El Thors and shit, he'll eventually go down. But if he can clear the distance and gets to Enel, it's over for enel. Regardless of how good his CoO.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2013)

Lucci will have like 30 meters closed in the first time Enel attacks . Lucci dodges or tanks it(He can tank it one or two of those) then he'll kill Enel . Enel can't one shot Lucci I think .


----------



## tanman (Nov 30, 2013)

Honestly, I see Enel taking this.
I don't think Lucci is dodging lightning. And let's be fair here, Enel can definitely react to Lucci. He was having little trouble with Luffy until Luffy started using completely unpredictable moves, which Lucci doesn't really have. Worst comes to worst, Enel can resuscitate himself. But I don't think it'll come to that.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2013)

^ Enel can re-start his heart all he wants when he has a hole in his throat . Or a decapitated head . 

And how is predictable ? Rankyaku looks like " normal " to us readers, who've been a long time around and know that is pretty common . Lucci can take 1 shot from Enel(Althoug he'll be fucked up) he'll still be able to fight and kill Enel .


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Nov 30, 2013)

OBDNewbie said:


> ^ Enel can re-start his heart all he wants when he has a hole in his throat . Or a decapitated head .
> 
> And how is predictable ? Rankyaku looks like " normal " to us readers, who've been a long time around and know that is pretty common . Lucci can take 1 shot from Enel(Althoug he'll be fucked up) he'll still be able to fight and kill Enel .



Enel cannot resuscitate himself back to life after having had his throat poked a hole or head decapitated... Where is the evidence of which you're claiming Lucci has resistance to high volts of electricity?


----------



## JoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

The reason why Lucci wins is because he's massively stronger than Luffy was at that time.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 30, 2013)

Quick question to you all. How is Lucci going to hit Enel's real body?


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 30, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Quick question to you all. How is Lucci going to hit Enel's real body?


Because Logia intangibility is restricted.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2013)

Enel 1 shot stomp even with logia intangibility restrictions.


----------



## Bansai (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, when it comes to speed, Lucci is clearly superior to Enel. I wouldn't doubt that Enel could be able to dodge Lucci's attacks if he didn't have CoO. That makes it a bit harder for me to judge. CoO is useful when you wish to predict your opponent's speed, yet we have to take into account that CoO does not increase the user's speed. Boa Sandersonia is the best example for this. When Luffy used Gear Second and attacked her, she confirmed that she was able to predict his moves, yet she wasn't able to keep up with them physically. CoO is a mental ability after all. 
Proof:

So the question is: Is Enel fast enough to dodge Lucci's attacks? I would say no because Enel is a Logia DF user. He barely had to worry about dodging attacks, as his intangibility prevented his opponents from touching him, which means that he shouldn't be as experienced at dodging attacks as others would be. To be fair, he doesn't always make use of his intangibility and blocks attacks from time to time, yet I still doubt that he's as experienced as other people when it comes to dodging. In addition I've never seen any impressive speed feats which Enel has proven to have. At least none that were unrelated to his DF. With his intangibility restricted, he won't be able to turn his entire body into thunder and dodge quickly.

Lucci on the other hand should be fast enough to dodge Enel's attacks. He will only have to get near to Enel in order to defeat him, and that shouldn't be too hard for him. Remember: CoO only predicts purposeful attacks, that's why Enel was unable to predict Luffy's attacks when he attacked arbitrarily. That means that Enel won't be able to predict Lucci's movements as long as he doesn't intend to attack. Therefore Soru will help Lucci avoiding Enel's attacks. So as soon as Lucci managed to get close to Enel, there wouldn't be much Enel could do. Enel needs to charge his attacks, so using his ability in close combat against such a fast opponent won't be possible. In additon his close combat abilites are far from being enough to rival Lucci's attacks. 
I don't doubt that Enel couldn't hit Lucci at all. At some point he could be able to injure Lucci, but we may not forget that Lucci is a Zoan-type. Zoan-types are known for their stamina and for their ability to regenerate rather quickly. Maybe Enel would be able to take out Lucci with a strong attack in his human form, I doubt that this would be the case when Lucci is in his DF form, though.

I'd give this to Lucci with high-low difficulty.


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Enel wins this.


Drunk again, Lawliet? 


tanman said:


> Honestly, I see Enel taking this.
> I don't think Lucci is dodging lightning. And let's be fair here, Enel can definitely react to Lucci. He was having little trouble with Luffy until Luffy started using completely unpredictable moves, which Lucci doesn't really have. Worst comes to worst, Enel can resuscitate himself. But I don't think it'll come to that.



Enel can most definitely not react to someone on Lucci's caliber. 

Predictability doesn't mean shit when you can't react to it. 

Lucci's combat speed was on par with G2, which most definitely puts Skypiea Luffy's combat speed to shame.


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2013)

sparklingwater said:


> Enel 1 shot stomp even with logia intangibility restrictions.


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh crap, Logia intangibility is restricted? This changes a lot.... I'd give it to Lucci, but I would not be surprised if Enel happened to be the winner in such a fight. 



> Drunk again, Lawliet?



Too early to get drunk


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2013)

^

Enel has a -228% chance here


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't say his chances are that low. Lucci has shown that he has so much confidence in his defense. He tries to tank attacks by his opponents to crush their will I guess. If he does that with Enel, he's done


----------



## Sanji (Nov 30, 2013)

Lucci takes this comfortably,


----------



## Gervin (Nov 30, 2013)

Honestly, Lucci takes this low-mid diff.  With no intang, the oh-so cliche soru+shigan to the throat is actually quite applicable against one with the physical stats and reactions of Enel.


----------



## warismydestiny (Dec 1, 2013)

JoJo said:


> The reason why Lucci wins is because he's massively stronger than Luffy was at that time.



luffy only won because enels lightning had no effect on him the same lightning would fry lucci
enel stomps even without intangibility


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Dec 1, 2013)

60m is pretty far. I honestly think Enel can one or two shot him in that time, and thats all Enel needs.


----------



## zorokuma (Dec 1, 2013)

please guys lets be real, look at the distance.


enel can do one of his aoe attacks before lucci reaches to him.

and he does not have to stand still while lucci rushes towards him. his reaction speed may suck but his movement speed is superior to lucci's.  at that distance lucci will never reach him if enel does not want him to. 



PS:  if they were up close I would give it to lucci if he can end it fast......and he probably could


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 1, 2013)

Soru to Shigan.

That's this fight.

Enel has absolutely horrible reaction time, even though it's incredibly ironic, it's true.


----------



## Rob (Dec 1, 2013)

@Bloody Nine, and zolokuma 



What the fuck is 60m to a guy who could blitz that shit in a fraction of a second?


----------



## Quuon (Dec 1, 2013)

Rob Lucci Rapes.


----------



## Doma (Dec 1, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Bloody Nine, and zolokuma
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is 60m to a guy who could blitz that shit in a fraction of a second?



Yeah, pretty much this. Luffy slung that golden ball like 60m right into Enel's face. I'm pretty sure Lucci can move faster than Luffy can swing that massive golden ball.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 1, 2013)

Mirage said:


> how the did Luffy get to hold/punch/kick Enel? He's made of rubber, but so what? That doesn't give him the ability to "touch" lightning. In terms of Crocodile, I understand that any form of "liquid" will solidify sand... this is understandable and therefore logical... but in Enel's case, Luffy was able to "attack" Enel without even obtaining Haki...
> 
> .



When the rubber comes close to the electricity it nullifies it so just before Luffy hits Enel the Lightning is rendered useless. But how he managed to hit him with gold, i'll never know. Unless his fist wasnt covered by the gold.. idk cant remember


----------



## zorokuma (Dec 2, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> @Bloody Nine, and zolokuma
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is 60m to a guy who could blitz that shit in a fraction of a second?



am show me where lucci covers 60 m or more in the fraction of a second??

and if enel starts moving back the same time lucci starts moving forward, lucci isnt catching him. lightning devil fruit ftw.


----------



## Enel (Dec 2, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Mindset: IC
> Restrictions: Logia intangibility.


I'm confused about that. Enel is IC, that means he's cocky because he thinks that he's invincible. But his intangibility is restricted, does that mean he doesn't have his god complex anymore?


----------



## Coruscation (Dec 2, 2013)

Enel fighting optimally (i.e. immediately moving away, giving himself distance, going into 200 million volt form) will win but Enel fighting like Enel, arrogantly throwing out a straightforward attack, might lose, all depending on what kind of ability Lucci really has to deal with Enel's lightning attacks. It's something that's hard to judge because no one in Skypiea ever dodged him when he was serious, but Lucci is much faster than anyone in Skypiea was.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 2, 2013)

Enel's CoO isn't going to be much help when his opponent is ridiculously faster than him, Haki isn't the answer to everything.


----------



## Orca (Dec 2, 2013)

Enel said:


> I'm confused about that. Enel is IC, that means he's cocky because he thinks that he's invincible. But his intangibility is restricted, does that mean he doesn't have his god complex anymore?



Enel has a god complex whether he's tangible or not. As he did against Luffy.


----------



## Enel (Dec 2, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Enel has a god complex whether he's tangible or not. As he did against Luffy.


Well yeah, but he wasn't as cocky anymore, he fought more carefully.

So if he fights Rob Lucci like he fought Luffy he wins imo. He has CoO and his DF so far was able to one-shot everything except Luffy.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2013)

Suggesting Lucci couldn't tank a few lightning bolts. 

They'd hurt, sure, but with Tekkai... I don't see why not. 

Lucci is able to molest any fodder with one attack just like Enel. Not really a big deal. 

And Lucci isn't an idiot. Once he gets hit by one, or even sees one, he'll be in constant movement because he knows how damaging that could be. 

He'll close the gap between him and Enel, and lolOne-shot.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 2, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Suggesting Lucci couldn't tank a few lightning bolts.
> 
> They'd hurt, sure, but with Tekkai... I don't see why not.
> 
> ...



Tekkai doesn't guarantee durability to elemental attacks, however. Especially lightning attacks. You either have to bring proof suggesting Lucci's adeptness to lightning, or concede defeat here. "They'd hurt" is an understatement. I mean, sure, Lucci fucks him up, but he can't simply tank lightning. 

I agree with the rest of your post, it's a nice, well written argument.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 2, 2013)

Bansai said:


> Well, when it comes to speed, Lucci is clearly superior to Enel. I wouldn't doubt that Enel could be able to dodge Lucci's attacks if he didn't have CoO. That makes it a bit harder for me to judge. CoO is useful when you wish to predict your opponent's speed, yet we have to take into account that CoO does not increase the user's speed. Boa Sandersonia is the best example for this. When Luffy used Gear Second and attacked her, she confirmed that she was able to predict his moves, yet she wasn't able to keep up with them physically. CoO is a mental ability after all.
> Proof:
> 
> So the question is: Is Enel fast enough to dodge Lucci's attacks? I would say no because Enel is a Logia DF user. He barely had to worry about dodging attacks, as his intangibility prevented his opponents from touching him, which means that he shouldn't be as experienced at dodging attacks as others would be. To be fair, he doesn't always make use of his intangibility and blocks attacks from time to time, yet I still doubt that he's as experienced as other people when it comes to dodging. In addition I've never seen any impressive speed feats which Enel has proven to have. At least none that were unrelated to his DF. With his intangibility restricted, he won't be able to turn his entire body into thunder and dodge quickly.
> ...




Good post  rep plus. See, I knew you had it in you! Don't let Naruto dictate your preferences :hollie


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 2, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Suggesting Lucci couldn't tank a few lightning bolts.
> 
> They'd hurt, sure, but with Tekkai... I don't see why not.
> 
> ...



Great post.


----------



## November (Dec 2, 2013)

Shigan to the throat
Rob Rapes :ignoramus


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, what suggest that Lucci couldn't tank them? The fact that some Skypiea fodder couldn't? 

I guess we'll never know. 

Either way, chances are he won't even get hit by one.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 2, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Well, what suggest that Lucci couldn't tank them? The fact that some Skypiea fodder couldn't?
> 
> I guess we'll never know.
> 
> Either way, chances are he won't even get hit by one.



Burden of proof to prove that Lucci has resistance to high electrical volts would be on you, though. Yes, I guess you are coherent in saying that weaker, in skypia, people were able to tank it, but you have to remember that those so called "Weaker" beings didn't tank the attack and keep fighting in the process as if the attack's effects were nothing. They were fried and mostly, knocking at death's door. Lucci would still stand after 1 or two zaps, to which would drastically impede his movements, but I still cannot see him do much after that. He would have to close the distance (Which he could) before enel attacks... Let's agree to disagree here.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 2, 2013)

Tekkai won't be of much use against elemental attacks, DJ proved that. And Enel's lightning put people of Zoro/Sanji's caliber out of commission, just saying.

Not that it really matters as the chances of tagging Lucci are slim to none.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes, a lot of them were on the brink of death, but did survive. 

So what suggests that someone like Lucci, who could arguably solo Skypiea, would be in the same condition?


----------



## Slenderman (Dec 2, 2013)

Enel will act like a douche and get himself a shigan to the throat.


----------



## Gervin (Dec 2, 2013)

How many lightning attacks Lucci can take isn't the issue here.  I think everyone can agree that he can take at least one without being seriously debilitated, after which he would realize "Huh, that sucked.  Better not get hit by that again".  After he gets zapped once or twice he'll certainly realize that he needs to get off his but and poke a hole in Enel's throat (not that Lucci's really one to play around much to begin with).


----------



## Lmao (Dec 2, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> So what suggests that someone like Lucci, who could arguably solo Skypiea, would be in the same condition?


Because lightning ignores conventional durability? I'm sure he can take a few and still be able to fight but let's not act like Enel's lightning is something to laugh at.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm not. 

If you read my other post (46) I said that if Lucci were to get hit by one, he'd realize the dangers of it and try to not lolTank it.


----------



## Slenderman (Dec 2, 2013)

RLR vs the world.


----------



## Lmao (Dec 2, 2013)

It wasn't directed at you per se but more towards people's stance regarding that matter "Enel is weak therefore so is his lightning". I do agree Lucci wouldn't try to tank lightning, he's smarter than that.


----------



## Kanki (Dec 2, 2013)

RobLucciRapes said:


> Yes, a lot of them were on the brink of death, but did survive.



Tbf you can't really use that logic in OP as every character seems to have 9 lives.


----------



## Rob (Dec 2, 2013)

^SHHHHHHHHH! 

I didn't want them to think of that


----------



## Gervin (Dec 2, 2013)

Lmao said:


> Because lightning ignores conventional durability? I'm sure he can take a few and still be able to fight but let's not act like Enel's lightning is something to laugh at.



While I agree that elemental attacks function differently than physical attacks, I don't know if it's right to (completely) split elemental durability from physical durability.  For example, can we say that  the lightning that KO'd Kalifa would do the same to Lucci, since lightning ignores conventional durability? (and I am in no way saying that Nami's attacks even approach Enel's, this just illustrates my point).  I think that, on some very basic level, durability is simply durability.


----------



## Orca (Dec 3, 2013)

Gervin said:


> While I agree that elemental attacks function differently than physical attacks, I don't know if it's right to (completely) split elemental durability from physical durability.  For example, can we say that  the lightning that KO'd Kalifa would do the same to Lucci, since lightning ignores conventional durability? (and I am in no way saying that Nami's attacks even approach Enel's, this just illustrates my point).  I think that, on some very basic level, durability is simply durability.



As you said yourself, nami's lightning is no way near enel's level. It will more than simply hurt.


----------



## Gervin (Dec 3, 2013)

Yes, but I'm just using Nami/Kalifa to bring up durability and how it relates to lightning.  Some have said that lightning in general is a special case and as such it ignores durability.  If this were completely true, then Nami's attack should in theory KO Lucci.  I know it's not that simple, but on some level we should take some measure of one's physical durability and at least somewhat apply it to their durability against attacks such as lightning.


----------



## trance (Dec 3, 2013)

Lucci blitzes.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 3, 2013)

Gervin said:


> Yes, but I'm just using Nami/Kalifa to bring up durability and how it relates to lightning.  Some have said that lightning in general is a special case and as such it ignores durability.  If this were completely true, then Nami's attack should in theory KO Lucci.  I know it's not that simple, but on some level we should take some measure of one's physical durability and at least somewhat apply it to their durability against attacks such as lightning.



Member above you was right in saying that enel's lightning is on a whole other level when contrasted to Nami's lightning. When Nami gets irritated, her lightning is often used against characters such as her own crew, which being zapped by lightning is a horrible thing to get attacked by, but nevertheless, they have not been brought to the brink of death when being zapped by lightning. Enel is lightning itself. He is able to control the amount of volt he wishes to zap you with, so it's not really a fair comparison... Nami's lightning does not have the necessary voltage to put Lucci to sleep, enel, however, does. There is a distinct difference between his lightning and her lightning. One being much potent, the other weak.


----------



## Gervin (Dec 3, 2013)

^Yes, I know Enel's lightning is on a completely different level, I've already said that.  I don't think I'm doing a good enough job explaining.  There are some who suggest that lightning attacks bypass durability.  If this were the case, it wouldn't matter if it were Kalifa, Lucci, or Whitebeard (just an extreme example to get my point across) that got hit by Nami's lightning, they should all be KO'd because durability means nothing against lightning attacks.  I'm just trying to say that if we don't at least somewhat apply a character's physical durability feats to elemental attacks, we can really say that Enel can instantly KO anybody he hits.  I think me using Lucci as an example may have confused some people into thinking I was saying that Nami's lightning packs the same punch as Enel's, which it obviously doesn't.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 3, 2013)

Gervin said:


> ^Yes, I know Enel's lightning is on a completely different level, I've already said that.  I don't think I'm doing a good enough job explaining.  There are some who suggest that lightning attacks bypass durability.  If this were the case, it wouldn't matter if it were Kalifa, Lucci, or Whitebeard (just an extreme example to get my point across) that got hit by Nami's lightning, they should all be KO'd because durability means nothing against lightning attacks.  I'm just trying to say that if we don't at least somewhat apply a character's physical durability feats to elemental attacks, we can really say that Enel can instantly KO anybody he hits.  I think me using Lucci as an example may have confused some people into thinking I was saying that Nami's lightning packs the same punch as Enel's, which it obviously doesn't.



Yes, durability means nothing, but that's if the lightning attack is impotent in hurting you, thus meaning that regardless of your durability, a lightning attack that does not have enough power in it will fail to knock you out.  Physical durability doesn't sustain the lightning attack. It depends on a person's adeptness to lightning itself. Say a top tier got hit by billions of volts, would you suggest that he'd still stand after that? No, because the voltage of that attack is way out of his league, so there's nothing he can do. Durability is having the necessary defense to defend yourself against physical and kinetic attacks. Elemental attacks play a different role in hurting you; It doesn't pack brute force, but hurts you by which the elemental attack will hurt you with either heat, or lightning. Former is a much better example since we had jyabura with great defense/durability, although his durability was rendered pretty moot when he was attacked by a diable jambei, which is an elemental attack, essentially having bearing to this topic by refuting any sort of misconception about how you can tank lightning or fire attacks just because your durability is great.


----------



## mr sean66 (Dec 4, 2013)

Either way mid diff depending on how the fight plays out it can go either way the fight will be no longer than 5 min


----------



## Gervin (Dec 4, 2013)

Mirage said:


> Yes, durability means nothing, but that's if the lightning attack is impotent in hurting you, thus meaning that regardless of your durability, a lightning attack that does not have enough power in it will fail to knock you out.  Physical durability doesn't sustain the lightning attack. It depends on a person's adeptness to lightning itself. Say a top tier got hit by billions of volts, would you suggest that he'd still stand after that? No, because the voltage of that attack is way out of his league, so there's nothing he can do. Durability is having the necessary defense to defend yourself against physical and kinetic attacks. Elemental attacks play a different role in hurting you; It doesn't pack brute force, but hurts you by which the elemental attack will hurt you with either heat, or lightning. Former is a much better example since we had jyabura with great defense/durability, although his durability was rendered pretty moot when he was attacked by a diable jambei, which is an elemental attack, essentially having bearing to this topic by refuting any sort of misconception about how you can tank lightning or fire attacks just because your durability is great.



Ok, say a top tier would get KOd by a 1 billion volt attack.  What about 100 million volts?  Enel was throwing those around casually.  What determines someone's resistance to lightning?  Why is it that Usopp and Robin were leveled by casual attacks while Wiper and Zoro each took multiple bolts?  Is it just a coincidence that the latter two have much greater durability than the former two?  This is what I'm saying; physical durability and elemental durability aren't exactly the same thing, but unless everyone in the manga gets hit by both physical and elemental attacks, we have no way of scaling without at least somewhat generalizing durability.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Dec 4, 2013)

Gervin said:


> Ok, say a top tier would get KOd by a 1 billion volt attack.  What about 100 million volts?  Enel was throwing those around casually.  What determines someone's resistance to lightning?  Why is it that Usopp and Robin were leveled by casual attacks while Wiper and Zoro each took multiple bolts?  Is it just a coincidence that the latter two have much greater durability than the former two?  This is what I'm saying; physical durability and elemental durability aren't exactly the same thing, but unless everyone in the manga gets hit by both physical and elemental attacks, we have no way of scaling without at least somewhat generalizing durability.



That's an easy question to refute. You've got a plethora of characters whom were relevant to the skypia arc, and juxtaposing from those people, we have the main characters, specifically, the straw hats. Do you honestly believe that the former are worth more than the latter? No, that's completely wrong. Oda wouldn't allow the straw hats to get killed, so it's quite logical that most strawhats were able to survive after getting hit with an absurd amount of volt. The sheer amount of electricity flowing through their body should have immediately stopped their heart, killing them but moreover, the thing is, most of the strawhat that got hit by high voltage of electricity were character that had incredible strength and durability, but alas, they STILL succumbed to the attack. Zoro, Sanj, wiper were characters with incredible durability, but upon getting hit with Enel's lightning, their durability could not resist on helping them from the brutality of enel's lightning attack. Also, Wiper was able to tank an impact dial to which was able to destroy a large portion of the vine which was much more dense than the human body. At least 100 humans would be comparable to the density of that vine. Wiper still tanked the impact dial, thus his durability is incredible nonetheless. However, with that incredible durability, he wasn't able to simply tank Enel's lightning and walk out with minor injuries. He fell to the ground, unconscious.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 5, 2013)

Mirage said:


> *Enel cannot resuscitate himself back to life after having had his throat poked a hole or head decapitated*... Where is the evidence of which you're claiming Lucci has resistance to high volts of electricity?



I know that . Read my post one more time and you'll see that I was being sarcastic as in " You can kick a steel dor all you want it won't make open " . And nothing is the evidence that Lucci can tank a lot of those but I think it's pretty obvious that he would be able to take at least one and still be okay to fight .


----------

